# Got it done Friday night.



## jbriley (Feb 6, 2017)

On my lease in Burke county the hogs have been showing up on cams on a fegular basis. I got in just before dark Friday and took this big boar hog a little after 8pm. Seems they really like my corn and kool aid mix.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 6, 2017)

Good Job! Congratulations!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2017)

WOOHOO! Big ole Pig son, way to go!!  Love that hitch hoist too


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 6, 2017)

Awesome. Congrats!!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice hog , congrats !!!


----------

